# Echo 352 vs Echo cs310



## Wow (Jun 2, 2018)

The big Question:
Since the Echo cs 310 and 352 look almost identical while the 352 cost quiet a bit more, why buy the 352? 
Is there really enough difference to justify the difference in price?
To find out I bought both saws.
After close inspection of both saws and some time cutting with both saws I sold my cs310 to a friend.
The 310 is broken in and has a muffler mod. It's had the carb re-tuned. 
The 352 is not broken in yet and is stock. 
Both saws have 14 inch bars and new chains.
Both saws were cutting cookies off a 12 inch by 24 inch cured wood log. Type? but pretty dry and hard.
Also we ran a new stock Echo 490 with a 20inch bar. Sharp but not new chain.
The 490 was superior but not nearly as much faster as I'd expected. With a new chain it would have been more impressive but the comparison was shocking.
The muffler modded 310 cut almost as well as the stock 352. In fact I was impressed.
However, when the top covers were removed the 352 with its different style Air Breather stood out. Also the build of the 352 seemed a bit more robust.
On the 310 the AV was much more flexible and is constructed different.
On the 352 one AV spring is actually connected directly to the motor. 
The 352 actually felt much stiffer and as if it's really not the same build as the cheaper 310.
Based upon today's results my thinking is the cost difference between the cs 310 and cs 352 is justified. 
I'm glad I bought the cs352 and don't miss the 310. To me it's well worth it.
After the cs 352 is broken in and carb re-tuned I think it's going to be impressive. In fact, I may go back to the 16 inch bar. A firewood cutter may get by with a cs352 in 12 inch or occasionally 14 inch trees. It's probably perfect for a home owner who wants a 16 inch bar. It's the smallest size saw I'd endorse at this time.
The cs490 may be the best small saw for a farm. With its 20 inch bar its amazingly light and not a lot less cutting power than my old Sthil 029 which feels a lot heavier. That said, the 029 is more powerful and with the muffler mod is a work horse.
For most of my work I'll load the cs 352, 490, and the Sthil 029 and the cs352 will be run the most. 
Conclusion: YES, if you buy when Echo has it's 20% off sale, the cs352 is WELL WORTH the price jump between it and the 310.


----------



## ATH (Jun 3, 2018)

Try in the Chainsaw section. You'll get more/better responses.


----------



## TProudfoot (Jun 11, 2018)

I feel better about my purchase now. I bought a 352 from HD as a refurbish that they sold with full warranty to me for 120. Thanks for the write up.


----------

